# FLASH Musik Links



## pbag (21. Juni 2005)

Kennt jemand gute Seiten wo man Gema freie Flash Musik laden kann. Als nicht nervende Hintergrundmusik z.B.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (21. Juni 2005)

Hi,

In Flash kannst Du Audiodateien verschiedener Formate verwenden; in sofern gibt es keine speziellen "Flashsounds".

Ich verschiebe das mal ins Audioforum, wo es wohl besser aufgehoben ist. 

Gruß
.


----------



## laCrizz (21. Juni 2005)

Das hier  kannst du mal durchstöbern nach den Sachen die du brauchst...


----------



## sisela (22. Juni 2005)

Hi Datic,

Gema freie Musik biete ich auch an, wenn du Interesse hast an einer individuellen Komposition und ein paar DrumLoops, die nicht bei der GEMA gemeldet sind, melde dich bitte über "pn".

mfg


----------

